# Clunking Noise from Rear



## ottawa (Aug 2, 2017)

2015 Nissan Sentra Whenever we have weight in the back seat or trunk when we accelerate there is a clunking sound. Brought back to have checked all the struts etc looked fine, finally just had them replace the shock on the passenger side rear and then still heard it all the while it was the jack that was lose and making the noise, so i have removed it and it was gone however it is now back again. Its driving me bananas what could it be??


----------



## sj707 (Oct 16, 2017)

did you find a fix? i have exact problem im never buyimg another nissan.


----------

